# April meet



## n87 (17/3/16)

Hi guys,

This was discussed in the other thread, just thought i would give us a push so it doesnt get missed.

from memory endisneigh has put his hand up for hosting duties, im happy to put my hand up otherwise (provided im in the country)

from the other thread, Yogi is (prob) out on the 10th and 17th.
I'm in the US on the 16th/17th and will be flying in on the morning of the 24th. So i would rather not have it on the 24th, but will rock up.

This gives us:
2nd/3rd
9th?/10th
16th/17th
23rd/24th/25th


Get your bids in, it coming up quickly


----------



## mr_wibble (17/3/16)

Well, so the 24th and 25th are out too then.


----------



## silvana (17/3/16)

The 10th is all good for me now.
All other dates bar the 24th are out for me and that's a bit slack on N87.....

I'm voting 10th


----------



## n87 (17/3/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> Well, so the 24th and 25th are out too then.


Is this due to me flying in on the 24th, or are you unavailable these days?


10th looks good for me.


----------



## [email protected] (18/3/16)

10 good for me too - still more than happy to host!


----------



## n87 (18/3/16)

10th it is then! probably.


----------



## n87 (4/4/16)

So this is next weekend, I may have 2 extras coming along with the normal blow-in

Im happy to grab the snags., could you confirm who is rocking up so i can get enough?


Attendees:
endisneigh (i hope... he is hosting )
n87 +3


----------



## [email protected] (4/4/16)

Still hosting, looking forward to it. 

You appear to have the best sausages, so happy to leave that to you - it is my turn however, so let me know the cost and I'll reimburse you.


----------



## n87 (4/4/16)

endisnigh said:


> You appear to have the best sausage


Hang on... how do you know?



I figure im bringing most of the people, so i will cover the most expensive part. You can grab them next time.


----------



## [email protected] (4/4/16)

n87 said:


> Hang on... how do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> I figure im bringing most of the people, so i will cover the most expensive part. You can grab them next time.


Nope, this keeps happening - I'm so overdue it's not even funny (unless accompanied by small sausage jokes).

My turn.


----------



## n87 (4/4/16)

Ok... if you insist, we will snack on your sausage


----------



## n87 (4/4/16)

And lastly, just to check 2-5pm still good for everyone?


----------



## [email protected] (6/4/16)

2-5 pm should be fine - the Bulk Grain Pickup also looks likely to be this weekend, and it's my kids' birthday party on Saturday. 

Will try to do the pickup on Sunday morning if it's an option. Let me know if you want me to grab your grain as well.


----------



## n87 (6/4/16)

I was thinking of going Sat, as i have a brew planned for sunday morning.
Depending on where everything falls, i may be able to pick yours up 


I think 2 of my company have dropped out... cant rely on anyone these days.


----------



## silvana (6/4/16)

2-5 sounds great

I'm getting thirsty already, what do we all have?

I've got a APA, IIPA, American stout, Mild, wee heavy and a Belgian pale ale and special bitter I'm kegging tomorrow unless they are very green.


----------



## n87 (6/4/16)

Since No.2 drank all my pale, all i have is a saison, i will get him to bring his saison aswell. fermented different temps, different beers.


----------



## [email protected] (6/4/16)

English IPA, Heady Topper clone, my own house stout.


----------



## gone brewing (7/4/16)

I'll join you guys on Sunday. What can I bring (apart from my over-carbed beer)? Rolls?? Coleslaw??

I have a Tripel that is 8 months old and drinking well. Plus one or two more.

Rob can you pm your address to me.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## n87 (8/4/16)

If you grab the sides, i can bring the rolls


----------



## gone brewing (8/4/16)

OK, I'll make some coleslaw (alright, my wife will make some coleslaw  )


----------



## n87 (11/4/16)

Some epicly awesome beers yesterday.

I need recipes!


----------



## [email protected] (11/4/16)

I'm going to assume nobody wants my English IPA, but can post my stout and the heady topper tonight 

Yesterday's session was good - some really great beers.

Let's start getting organised on Ben's suggestions:
1. A commercial beer tasting - maybe schedule for 1 month from now? Ben, what types of beers did you have in mind?
2. Brewery tour day - 2 month's from now? (gives us time to plan). I think the initial suggestion was Newcastle, plus there's a few good craft beer pubs there too.

Thanks again for yesterday guys!


----------



## n87 (11/4/16)

Ill take the pommy IPA!


Commercial beer tasting:
How were you thinking? ~3 beers per person?
would someone organise the lot, or do we each go out and grab stuff? i think grabbing one lot from beer cartel or similar would be best.


----------



## silvana (11/4/16)

Great beers yesterday! Cheers guys.
I'll put up the mild and pale ale recipe tomorrow.

Commercial beer - probably easiest to get a case or half case from Beer Cartel or similar shop? 

We could probably even just go Dans for the first one? Focus on some Belgians, Chimay, Duvel, la
Trappe and hops Sierra, Austrailan brewery, etc or some old German lagers.......

As for styles not sure, should we do a mix maybe 2/3 examples of a few different styles. Try and mix it up. 

Spitballing broad groups of beers

Hops
Stouts/porters
Belgians
Saisons 
Lager
Hefeweizen 
Sour (nothing crazy I promise)


----------



## silvana (11/4/16)

For beer excursion, Newcastle sounds good. We could spend a whole day at Foghorn easy, really good beers and lots of different styles.
The other option is inner west Sydney petty good bang for you buck brewery wise and some good pubs to. Northern beaches for a few breweries too. 
Shall we call Newcastle for June and plan a Sydney trip later in the year? 
GABS is the end of May too which I can't recommend enough, 100 one off beers + a bunch of interstate and NZ breweries pouring fresh regular beers. I'm planing for Sat early session


----------



## gone brewing (11/4/16)

Agreed, there were some very tasty beers yesterday. Here come two of my contributions.

Melonworth Blonde Rye Ale
2.69kg Ale (BB Australian) 70%
.575kg Munich light (Weyermann) 15%
.575kg Rye (Weyermann) 15%
Single infusion mash, 66C for 60 min

Magnum, 15g @ 90min
Cascade, 18g @ 10 min
Dry hopped with cascade, 12g
6g calcium chloride in mash
24L at flameout, 20L into fermenter

SG=1.044
FG=1.011
4.5% abv
19 IBU
US05 @ 19C, 2 weeks in primary


----------



## gone brewing (11/4/16)

Belgian Tripel - Westmalle clone
5.6kg Pilsen (Dingemans)
Single infusion mash, 65C for 90 min

Northdown, 64g @ 90min
Tettnang, 28g @ 15 min
Saaz, 28g @ 5 min
8g calcium chloride in mash
24L at flameout, 20L into fermenter
1.0 kg sucrose added after 3 days of fermentation when SG was 1.014

SG=1.082 (estimated value, actually 1.063 @ end of boil but 1kg sugar added during fermentation)
FG-1.008
10.0% abv
39 IBU
Wyeast 3787 (Trappist High Gravity) @ 23C (use a blow off tube). Pitched onto yeast cake of previous batch.


----------



## [email protected] (27/4/16)

Here's mine:

Recipe: Heady Topper
Brew Date: 06 Mar 2016
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Total Grain Weight: 7.52 kg
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 104.1 IBUs

Boil:
-----
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Boil Size: 38.64 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.64 l

Actuals:
--------
Measured Original Gravity: 1.070 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.8 %

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 79.8 % 
0.70 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 2 9.3 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 3 3.3 % 
0.57 kg Turbinado (10.0 SRM) Sugar 4 7.6 % 
80.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 86.5 IBUs 
0.49 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 Hop 7 4.9 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.80 %] - Steep/Wh Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 Hop 11 12.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Conan (JD #) Yeast 12 - 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days  Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Chinook, New Zealand [12.10 %] - Dry Hop Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop Hop 18 0.0 IBUs 


Mash: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
---------------------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.00 l of water at 75.8 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Fermentation:
-------------
Primary Temp: 19.4 C



Recipe: BCS Dry Irish Stout v4
Brew Date: 13 Mar 2016
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Total Grain Weight: 9.93 kg
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 52.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 45.1 IBUs

Boil:
-----
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Boil Size: 56.15 l
Post Boil Volume: 49.40 l

Actuals:
--------
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
37.85 l Gosford Water 1 - 
10.90 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.60 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
3.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 
0.10 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 5 1.0 % 
6.37 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 6 64.1 % 
2.06 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 7 20.7 % 
1.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 8 14.1 % 
150.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 9 45.1 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 

Water prep:
-----------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
37.85 l Gosford Water 1 - 
10.90 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.60 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
3.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 - 


Mash: Double Infusion, Light Body
---------------------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 21.64 l of water at 56.5 C 49.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Add 16.40 l of water at 89.9 C 64.0 C 60 min 


Fermentation:
-------------
Primary Temp: 18.0 C
Secondary Temp: 21.0 C


----------

